# Hannah's ears



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah had her yearly exam Mon. & she was fine except she has a yeast infection in her right ear. The vet gave her Tri-otic to be put in both ears 2 times a day. I noticed on Tuesday, she was acting strangely. On Wed. evening I found her sitting under the table instead of joining Boo for an after dinner treat of their beloved crushed ice. Today, when I returned from a shopping trip, she was not at the door with Boo to greet me with kisses & tailwags & didn't come when I called to her. Very worried, I ran into the den & found her just getting out of her bed, looking all sleepy eyed & surprised to see me. That's when I suspected she was not able to hear well. I tried making different noises & she only reacted to the very loudest of them. I quickly looked up the side effects of the Tri-otic & temporary loss of hearing or deafness was listed & to discontinue use if this occurs. I flushed out her ears with ear drying cleanser & used a cottonball as best as I could to clean her ears. I'll continue to do that often. I'm so mad :smmadder: the vet didn't warn me to watch for that. Has anybody else had this experience with ear infection meds? The vet was out today, but I will be calling him tomorrow morning.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's terrible that the vet didn't let you know about the side effects. I sure hope Hannah is back to hearing as good as ever soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, please let us know what the vet says about this...........I wonder how long temp. means? Poor baby....please give her a hug from us. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Sue, I hope it's only temporary!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is a potential, but uncommon side-effect of many ear medications. Your vet should always let you know.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you tried adding probiotics or yogurt to the food? Sometimes that helps the yeast infections in the ears. And it is healthy too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> That's terrible that the vet didn't let you know about the side effects. I sure hope Hannah is back to hearing as good as ever soon.[/B]


Thank you, I hope so too.




> Oh no, please let us know what the vet says about this...........I wonder how long temp. means? Poor baby....please give her a hug from us. :grouphug:[/B]


I'll post the vets reaction tomorrow. I hope it's very temporary. She was only half way through the treatment, so I'm hoping she'll recover completely. 




> Oh, Sue, I hope it's only temporary!!!! :grouphug:[/B]


Thank's, I hope so too. I just held her & had a good cry, now I'm just really mad again.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> It is a potential, but uncommon side-effect of many ear medications. Your vet should always let you know.[/B]


I had no idea about that. Had I known, I would have been more watchful for signs. I just thought the rabies shot made her feel bad.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Have you tried adding probiotics or yogurt to the food? Sometimes that helps the yeast infections in the ears. And it is healthy too.[/B]


She was on a ten day probiotic treatment last yr. It was a vet prescription. The vet trimmed away some the hair on her earflap, hoping to get more air to her ear & she was on a different med. The left ear cleared up, but she keeps a mild infection in her right ear, that just won't clear up.Maybe I should try the yogurt on a daily basis. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=554844
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big believer of probiotics/yogurt for people and animals.

I'm sending up a prayer that all is well. Keep us posted.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Hannah. I'm sorry to hear that happened to her and I hope she is better very fast. Hugs to both of you and Boo too. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope Hannah gets better soon! I can't believe the vet didn't mention that and have you to watch for it. I'm glad you realized what was going and discontinued using it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww poor Hannah and poor you!!

I sure hope her ear clears up and that it's only a temporary side effect! :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww I am so sorry Sue, poor little Hannah!~!!
Is she feeling any better this morning, I hope so :grouphug: 
Maybe you can call the vet and get something different for her..

I really hope she is better today :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking in to see how Hannah is feeing today. I hope she is feeling better poor little thing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this thread. I'm so sorry! I'm hoping today is finding sweet Hannah with her hearing returned to normal. Please update us and let us know what the vet says. To try and prevent the excess yeast in her ears from returning once you get this all cleared up, I'd really recommend the probiotics too. I'd use that instead of yogurt because the amount they get from yogurt is miniscule compared to the probiotics. Zoe & Jett get 1/8 tsp in their breakfast and 1/8 tsp. in their dinner every single day for life. Hugs to you...I'm sure you are just so upset about this. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Aww I am so sorry Sue, poor little Hannah!~!!
> Is she feeling any better this morning, I hope so :grouphug:
> Maybe you can call the vet and get something different for her..
> 
> I really hope she is better today :grouphug:[/B]






> Checking in to see how Hannah is feeing today. I hope she is feeling better poor little thing.[/B]



Thank you Andrea & Susan, Hannah is much better this morning. Her hearing is back. :chili: I called the vet & he said the med is so thick it was probably acting like earplugs. He said I can try only using a tiny bit a couple of times a week & see if that helps with the infection which he says is probably secondary to allergies. 
Thanks to all who posted their concern for Hannah. :grouphug: I'm so glad it wasn't permanent.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I'm just now seeing this thread. I'm so sorry! I'm hoping today is finding sweet Hannah with her hearing returned to normal. Please update us and let us know what the vet says. To try and prevent the excess yeast in her ears from returning once you get this all cleared up, I'd really recommend the probiotics too. I'd use that instead of yogurt because the amount they get from yogurt is miniscule compared to the probiotics. Zoe & Jett get 1/8 tsp in their breakfast and 1/8 tsp. in their dinner every single day for life. Hugs to you...I'm sure you are just so upset about this. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, I will try the probiotics. Where do you get it? Hannah is acting like her normal self this morning.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:chili: :chili: oh Sue Im so glad she is feeling better!!
I know you can't help but get excited over the smallest things, so happy to hear it..
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> :chili: :chili: oh Sue Im so glad she is feeling better!!
> I know you can't help but get excited over the smallest things, so happy to hear it..
> :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Andrea. I went around making noises this morning & clapping my hands & calling her name & watching her run around & doing her headtilting thing. Boo thought I'd lost my mind.LOL But yes, I was sooooo happy & excited that she could hear again.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad to hear Hannah is getting back to her normal self :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post now. I'm so glad Hannah is doing better now and is back to her old self!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

My little Ava had a slight ear infection when she was around 14 weeks old. I used Tresaderm. It is a clear liquid (you get it from the vet) and it has to stay in the refrigerator. A new bottle will last you a few years until it expires. I've used that on two of my dogs and they never had any sort of hearing issues with it. After a few days of use (3 drops in the am and pm) the infection would be gone.

Best of luck and I hope your little girl continues to do well!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeesh! that's scary. he should have let you know the side effects to watch out for. 

hope miss hannah starts feeling better (and hearing) soon.

:grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear that Hannah's hearing has returned. Hope she is all better soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

just saw this thread and glad to see that Hannah is able to hear again.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Hanna's hearing is back :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is scarey. Poor little Hannah Girl :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555054
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a relief that her hearing has returned to normal! I'm so happy for you. I just can't even imagine what you were going through. Here is the link to AnimalEssentials for the Plant Enzymes and Probiotics. Hope it helps to prevent her from having to go through this again.

AnimalEssentials


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:smheat: So glad to hear that Hannah's hearing is back to normal.

I hope you guys never have to deal with that again!!! :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow I just saw this post I am so glad she is back to normal!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Whew! So sorry you had this awful scare, Sue. But, I'm really glad it's over, and that sweet little Hannah is feeling (hearing) better.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555061
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I'll give it a try. I surely don't want to use those eardrops anymore.


Thanks everyone for your advice & concern. Hannah is doing well & back to normal, except for the oily greasy ears. Looks like I'll have to use some Dawn to get it out, regular shampoo isn't working. I'm just so glad she can hear again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this post, but I'm sure glad that Hannah is doing better. :grouphug: :grouphug: Poor wittle girl.

Our lab, Nellie, has yeast infections in her ear(s) a couple of times a year. We go through various meds but it's always a struggle. I think she gets them because she swims almost year round in the river.

Do anyone have any idea how much probiotics we would need to give an 85 lb (little) girl???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Don't know how I missed this post, but I'm sure glad that Hannah is doing better. :grouphug: :grouphug: Poor wittle girl.
> 
> Our lab, Nellie, has yeast infections in her ear(s) a couple of times a year. We go through various meds but it's always a struggle. I think she gets them because she swims almost year round in the river.
> 
> Do anyone have any idea how much probiotics we would need to give an 85 lb (little) girl???[/B]


I think it may depend on the brand you use. The kind I get from AnimalEssentials says there is 1 gram per 1/4 tsp. and to use 1/4 tsp for each 30 lbs of body weight. I questioned the lady from AnimalEssentials since Zoe is 10 lbs and Jett is 5 lbs. She said that 1/4 tsp a day would be fine for them.

The important thing to do is to start them VERY GRADUALLY since it could cause diarhea if introduced too quickly. I started out with probably less then 1/16 tsp with mine.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Hannah is better and her hearing is back. I know that must have been so scary!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I just saw this post but glad I did, even though late.
I'm SO thankful Hannah is doing well. I can't imagine the worry you went through with her.
Happy things turned out okay.
xo
Kelly


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Hannah-bananah is back in action!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all, Hannah is doing fine now. And hopefully her ear infection will stay gone this time. Maybe Hannahs scary experience with the ear meds will be a warning to all who read this post, to watch closely for side effects when using new meds.I know I will be more cautious now.


----------

